
Ask HN: Entrepreneurs/co-founders in the UK? - tixocloud
I moved to the UK recently from Canada and hoping to extend my entrepreneurial network in the UK with the potential of finding a co-founder. I&#x27;m based in Scotland and would love to get connected to the startup scene here.
======
shabble
Techmeetup[1] is probably a good place to get started.

[1] [http://techmeetup.co.uk/](http://techmeetup.co.uk/)

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks!

